# Hydraulic oil



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

Anyone tell me what hydraulic oil and perhaps filter number to use in my Branson 4720i that would be available at TSC? Couldn't get much out of dealer other than what they sell? Appreciate any help....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

On line it appears the OEM filter number is OEM HRA1102000A3 and you should be able to cross reference that on site at TSC.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Any idea how much the dealer wants for the filter? Searching out the HRA1102000A3 filter, they don't seem to be very expensive.


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks, but what kind of hydraulic oil is best? There's several kinds and I don't know which one to get... thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What does your manual state? A quick search online reads that Branson recommends Chevron THF1000 or something with similar characteristics but I'd refer to your manual.


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

I wish I had a manual... Yeah, that would be where I'd look


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you thought about getting an owners manual? Visit your dealer ask him about one... then ask him about the recommended oil. Read the label and or buy a quart so you can see what the recommended spec is for the oil. Some oils are definitely better than others, but they'll be no good for you unless they meet or exceed the proper spec.


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

I saw on other thread that an hydraulic oil that was compatible with JD J20C was the type needed for my Branson. It's hard to get much out of a dealer. My local dealer even said a 303 oil was fine to use...I doubt that! I used to use that in my old 1958 MF 202, which by the way, I'd like to get rid of... engine still runs...


----------

